
Many "listen" TCP sockets slow down Linux – The revenge of the listening sockets - majke
https://blog.cloudflare.com/revenge-listening-sockets/
======
jnordwick
Good write up. The tap scripts are nicely written too.

It isn't quite correct to say many listening TCP sockets slows down Linux, but
many listening bound to the same port number module 32 - regardless of bound
IP address.

I've learned there are a lot of these little gotchas still floating around the
kernel that get hit from time to time. Great expos on how to track them down.

But I love the kernel comment "This is really all you need." Once again that
infamous saying bites people in the rear.

